# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon FRP 1.3 Free Pack | Extra Exclusive (29th Jan 2018)

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE FALCON *  *FRP TOOL Free Pack 1.3*  *We are Glad to Present New FRP Pack, Free for Falcon & Key Users*  *Free Frp Pack is Designed only for FRP Lock Multi Brand* *To Make Work Easy,* *We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible*   *Frp Pack Features 
Added One Click FRP Removal Support for Following MTK in Flash Mode Generic Method** no Need Model Selection it will Auto Detect  Exclusive Update News** [+] Added Frp Remove for Following Alcatel Models (2 Different Methods)
[+] Edl or Adb Mode 
[+] Alcatel OT-4044L (Go FLIP LTE)               
[+] Alcatel OT-4044M (Go FLIP LTE Can)           
[+] Alcatel OT-4044N (Go FLIP LTE TMO)           
[+] Alcatel OT-4044O (Go FLIP LTE ATT)           
[+] Alcatel OT-4044T (Go FLIP LTE SPR)           
[+] Alcatel OT-4044V (Go FLIP LTE CAN)           
[+] Alcatel OT-4044W (Go FLIP LTE TMO)           
[+] Alcatel OT-4060A (Ideal Lte)                 
[+] Alcatel OT-4060S (PIXI 4-4.5 LTE Lte)        
[+] Alcatel OT-4060D (STREAK Ideal Lte Can)      
[+] Alcatel OT-4060W (PIXI 4-4.5 LTE TMO)     
[+] Alcatel OT-4060O
[+] Alcatel OT-5054
[+] Alcatel OT-5151D
[+] Alcatel OT-6055
[+] Alcatel OT-5046G 
[+] Alcatel OT-5042A                           
[+] Alcatel OT-5042D                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5042G                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5042W                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5042X                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5044G                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5044R                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5044G                           
[+] Alcatel OT-5046G-AM                         
[+] Alcatel OT-5046G-OM                         
[+] Alcatel OT-5050A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5050S                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5050S                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5050Y                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5050X                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5051A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5051D                            
[+] Alcatel OT-5051J    
[+] Alcatel OT-5051M    
[+] Alcatel OT-5051X   
[+] Alcatel OT-5051T   
[+] Alcatel OT-5054A  
[+] Alcatel OT-5054D   
[+] Alcatel OT-5054N   
[+] Alcatel OT-5054O   
[+] Alcatel OT-5054S    
[+] Alcatel OT-5054T    
[+] Alcatel OT-5054W    
[+] Alcatel OT-5054X   
[+] Alcatel OT-5055S   
[+] Alcatel OT-5055W   
[+] Alcatel OT-5056A    
[+] Alcatel OT-5056D  
[+] Alcatel OT-5056E
[+] Alcatel OT-5056J   
[+] Alcatel OT-5056M    
[+] Alcatel OT-5056N    
[+] Alcatel OT-5056O   
[+] Alcatel OT-5056T  
[+] Alcatel OT-5056U  
[+] Alcatel OT-5056W  
[+] Alcatel OT-5056V   
[+] Alcatel OT-5056X   
[+] Alcatel OT-5057M  
[+] Alcatel OT-5065A   
[+] Alcatel OT-5065D   
[+] Alcatel OT-5065J   
[+] Alcatel OT-5065N   
[+] Alcatel OT-5065T  
[+] Alcatel OT-5065W  
[+] Alcatel OT-5065X   
[+] Alcatel OT-5098O    
[+] Alcatel OT-5098Q   
[+] Alcatel OT-5098S   
[+] Alcatel OT-6014D  
[+] Alcatel OT-6014X   
[+] Alcatel OT-6016A 
[+] Alcatel OT-6016D  
[+] Alcatel OT-6016E 
[+] Alcatel OT-6016X 
[+] Alcatel OT-6039A   
[+] Alcatel OT-6039H   
[+] Alcatel OT-6039J   
[+] Alcatel OT-6039K    
[+] Alcatel OT-6039S   
[+] Alcatel OT-6039Y   
[+] Alcatel OT-6044D  
[+] Alcatel OT-6044J     
[+] Alcatel OT-6044T  
[+] Alcatel OT-6045B  
[+] Alcatel OT-6045D 
[+] Alcatel OT-6045F 
[+] Alcatel OT-6045G 
[+] Alcatel OT-6045L  
[+] Alcatel OT-6045K 
[+] Alcatel OT-6045O 
[+] Alcatel OT-6045S 
[+] Alcatel OT-6045X
[+] Alcatel OT-6045Y 
[+] Alcatel OT-6055A  
[+] Alcatel OT-6055B                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055H                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055L                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055K                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055O                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055P                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055U                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6055Y                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6070D                           
[+] Alcatel OT-6070H                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6070J                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6070K                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6070O                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6070T                            
[+] Alcatel OT-6070Y                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7043A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7043E                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7043K                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7043Y                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7044A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7044X                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7044Y                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7048A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7048S                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7048W                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7048X                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7053D                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7053E                            
[+] Alcatel OT-7053J                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9001A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9001D                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9001L                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9001X                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9006W                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9007A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9007T                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9007A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9007X                           
[+] Alcatel OT-9015B                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9015J                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9015Q                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9015W                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9022A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9022S                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9022A                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9030G                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9030Q                            
[+] Alcatel OT-9030Y                            
[+] Alcatel Vf-985N 
[+] Added Frp Removal for Coolpad Models (3 Different Methods) 
[+] Coolpad Max A8
[+] Coolpad N1 5370-I00
[+] Coolpad Note 3s Y91-100
[+] Coolpad Note 5 3600i
[+] Coolpad Shine R106
[+] Coolpad Torino R108
[+] Coolpad 3622A
[+] Coolpad 5236S
[+] Coolpad 5263CS
[+] Coolpad 7105
[+] Coolpad C3635A
[+] Coolpad Catalyst 3622A
[+] Coolpad Changer Cool S1
[+] Coolpad Cool 1 C1-S00
[+] Coolpad Cool Play 6
[+] Coolpad F1 8297
[+] Coolpad Fancy E561 
[+] Improved Mtk Android Frp  
Still not Have Falcon ?
Make Sure you Check our Free Packs  *  *Br [SV] Miracle Team
old FRP Updates : 
Fastest Update Ever
Frp 1.2 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]26th Jan 2018
Frp 1.1 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**
Frp 1.0 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2nd**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *            الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **        * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * *

----------


## mohamed73

_     # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"     _

----------

